# She is a skin



## MikeStagni

Ciao a tutti,
sono nuovo del forum, e spero di scrivere nella sezione giusta.
Sto traducendo un film, ambientato nella zona sud di Londra, e ho trovato per due volte questo termine che non riesco a rendere in italiano: *skin.*
La scena è questa, due poliziotti corrotti in macchina si stanno sfottendo, e questo è il dialogo:

NOLAN: So tell me, how does it work with that girl of yours? Leona? Eh?

NOLAN: Do you load up on your whore and then crawl home to the arms of your loving Madonna?

GRIEVES: She is not a whore. She is a *skin.*

NOLAN: Same difference where I come from.

Grazie dell'aiuto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Salve,

qualche motivo per cui il significato indicato dal dizionario non sia corretto?



> http://www.wordreference.com/iten/skin
> 
> *skin* nm    (appartenente al gruppo degli skin)    skinhead n




Linee guida integrali del forum italiano-inglese 
Regolamento integrale dei forum di WordReference 

*Come si effettua una ricerca nel forum? 
*Come devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?
Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"? 
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## MikeStagni

Più avanti nel film si vede il personaggio di cui stanno parlando, ed è palese che non sia una skin-head, visto che ha tutti i capelli.


----------



## etatoby

Credo che "skin" sia un termine di slang UK recente per indicare la gioventù "perduta" o promiscua. Vedi ad es. il telefilm Skins. Forse è un'evoluzione dell'uso di "skin" per indicare i rapporti sesssuali e/o le ragazze che vanno in giro poco vestite.

Se è così (ma potrei essere completamente fuori strada) allora si potrebbe tradurre con:
—Non è una puttana. È una sgualdrina (zoccola, etc.)
—Stessa cosa, a casa mia.


----------



## MikeStagni

Il significato di fondo è sicuramente quello, però il termine 'sgualdrina' è pur sempre dispregiativo. 
In questo caso il tizio ne parla quasi con affetto, come se ne fosse veramente innamorato.


----------



## alicip

Sai per caso che lavoro fa la ragazza?


----------



## MikeStagni

No, forse veramente la prostituta, e forse invischiata anche con un giro di droga. Ora che ci penso, più avanti nel film parlano di 'accarezzamenti', potrebbe essere 'massaggiatrice'?


----------



## tsoapm

etatoby said:


> Credo che "skin" sia un termine di slang UK recente per indicare la gioventù "perduta" o promiscua. Vedi ad es. il telefilm Skins.


I don’t know why it’s called Skins – never watched it – but came to the same immediate conclusion as this guy:


----------



## johngiovanni

Fitting with the affection, but not comfortably with the sexual relationship, is the interpretation "È una sorella".  The setting is London.  "Skin" is a shortened version of "skin and blister" - cockney rhyming slang for "sister".


----------



## alicip

Mi viene da dire "spogliarellista". Anche perché come aggettivo viene definito così:
skin (adj.) = showing or featuring nude persons, often in a sexually explicit way: _a skin magazine.
_
Ma soprattutto perché da ciò che ho potuto leggere esistono i cosiddetti "*skin bars*" che sarebbero uno dei tanti tipi di strip clubs:
Most strippers are female, with less than a third of strippers being male strippers.[45] American-style strip clubs are often structured as nightclubsor bars. High-end establishments are commonly referred to as "gentlemen's clubs",[46] complete with luxury features and services. More down-market competitors can be known by various names, such as titty bars, rippers, peelers, *skin bars*, girly bars, nudie bars, bikini bars or go-go bars.
Regardless of size, name, or location in the world, strip clubs can be full nude, topless or bikini.
[4]
[47]


----------



## MikeStagni

Credo che l'interpretazione più corretta, e coerente con la storia, sia 'sorella'.
Grazie mille a tutti.


----------



## london calling

johngiovanni said:


> Fitting with the affection, but not comfortably with the sexual relationship, is the interpretation "È una sorella".  The setting is London.  "Skin" is a shortened version of "skin and blister" - cockney rhyming slang for "sister".


That's exactly what I thought, being a Londoner. Never seen 'Skins', mind you.


----------



## alicip

Scusate l'ignoranza, ma cosa vorrebbe dire: "Non è una puttana. E' una sorella."? Lavora come infermiera alla Croce Rossa? Oppure che è una suora? O forse è una donna di colore?


----------



## Mary49

alicip said:


> Scusate l'ignoranza, ma cosa vorrebbe dire: "Non è una puttana. E' una sorella."? Lavora come infermiera alla Croce Rossa? Oppure che è una suora? O forse è una donna di colore?


Mi unisco alle domande, nemmeno io capisco cosa vuol dire. Aggiungo un'idea:  http://dictionary.infoplease.com/skin    "Slang.a swindler; cheat. ". Potrebbe essere "E' un'imbrogliona"?


----------



## alicip

Mary49 said:


> Mi unisco alle domande, nemmeno io capisco cosa vuol dire. Aggiungo un'idea:  http://dictionary.infoplease.com/skin    "Slang.a swindler; cheat. ". Potrebbe essere "E' un'imbrogliona"?


L'idea di "swindler" l'avevo scartata anche per il semplice fatto che l'OP dice che il tizio ne parla con molto affetto, ma ora mi unisco a te e dico che forse possa trattarsi anche di "imbrogliona" (che poi rispetto a "whore" è molto più soft come idea). 
Io ho pensato a "spogliarellista" e ora mi viene da dire anche "massaggiatrice erotica". Nel senso che non è (proprio) una "whore" ma (solo) una "skin". Nei "skin bars" da ciò che ho potuto leggere online ci lavorano le "spogliarelliste" e deduco che anche qualche "massaggiatrice erotica" possa trovare un lavoro in un bar del genere.


----------



## london calling

alicip said:


> Scusate l'ignoranza, ma cosa vorrebbe dire: "Non è una puttana. E' una sorella."? Lavora come infermiera alla Croce Rossa? Oppure che è una suora? O forse è una donna di colore?


Certo che no. E in BE non significa neanche 'imbrogliona', Mary. Con  s_ister_ (skin) s'intende una di loro, una di famiglia (anche se potrebbe anche essere di colore , o cinese o indiana, non lo possiamo sapere). This is *BE* (south London , where I'm from), *not AE*. Remember, we are two nations divided by a common language.


----------



## Mary49

Allora gentilmente un britannico potrebbe tradurre le battute proposte? Cosa significa ad esempio "Do you load up on your whore"? Se il poliziotto ha un'amante, tale Leona, e poi va a casa dalla moglie, questa Leona è "una di famiglia"?


----------



## alicip

Mary49 said:


> Allora gentilmente un britannico potrebbe tradurre le battute proposte? Cosa significa ad esempio "Do you load up on your whore"? Se il poliziotto ha un'amante, tale Leona, e poi va a casa dalla moglie, questa Leona è "una di famiglia"?


Per me "load up on your whore" significa (letteralmente) tipo "ti abbuffi/ti fai una bella scorpacciata della tua puttana". Anche negli States si usa la parola "sister" per riferirsi a "una persona di famiglia", a "una di noi" insomma (almeno più di 20 anni fa quando abitavo a NYC si usava anche con questa accezione). Ciò che non mi torna è appunto di che tipo è questa strana "relazione" tra lui, la moglie e questa ragazza - non saranno mica sporcaccioni che fanno il "ménage à trois".


----------



## sorry66

This one's a puzzler. I'm going with the idea that the 'skin' is a stripper or a bar hostess or something of that nature. It would make sense given the dialogue. Grieves is fond of her and doesn't want to put her in the same bracket as a prostitute but Nolan wants to goad him and says that she is.


----------



## °Adhara°

MikeStagni said:


> NOLAN: So tell me, how does it work with that girl of yours? Leona? Eh?
> 
> NOLAN: Do you load up on your whore and then crawl home to the arms of your loving Madonna?
> 
> GRIEVES: She is not a *whore*. She is a *skin.*
> 
> NOLAN: *Same difference where I come from.*



Dalla battuta finale di Nolan sembra che "whore" e "skin" per lui abbiano lo stesso significato, che non sia poi questa grande differenza. Questo secondo me elimina l'ipotesi che sia una "sorella" o una "di famiglia".


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao, Adhara.  That is why I was not confident about "sister".
It might help if we had more context.  Do we know _when_ the story is set?  Do we know anything about the cultural background of Nolan and Grieves?  (Where _does_ Nolan come from? - Though he may be using it figuratively - "as far as I'm concerned".  Do we know whether the film is realistic or fantasy?
"Skin" in the context of some video games is an alternative appearance of a character.
Could Mike provide more context?


----------



## MikeStagni

Eccomi, scusate il ritardo, ma ero fuori per il week end.
Dunque, si tratta di un film di fantascienza, ambientato nel 2020. L'ambientazione è comunque piuttosto contemporanea, siamo nella zona sud di Londra, non ci sono macchine volanti o replicanti. 
Il tema del film è la creazione di una nuova droga che permetterebbe di viaggiare nel tempo. Grieves è uno sbirro con un passato di tossicodipendente, ma ora ripulito, sposato con un figlio, che si imbatte in un paio di 'strani' cadaveri.
Il termine skin compare un'altra volta nel film.
Scena: interno di un motel, Grieves sta esaminando il cadavere di una donna, sicuramente una prostituta, morta di overdose. Dentro la camera c'è anche l'ultimo cliente della donna che sta piangendo, e queste le battute:

WEEPING MAN TO GRIEVES:
I really loved her.

GRIEVES TO WEEPING MAN:
Yeah, that's what it looks like.

WEEPING MAN (OS) TO GRIEVES:
Fuck you.

WEEPING MAN TO GRIEVES:
She was my baby. My *skin.*


GRIEVES INSPECTS DRUG EVIDENCE ON THE BEDSIDE TABLE


WEEPING MAN (PART OS) TO GRIEVES:
Hey. What about me? You can't just leave me like this. I // really need something brother..

Spero di essere stato d'aiuto.


----------



## °Adhara°

Bè il fatto che lui fosse un cliente e l'amasse conferma che "skin" non sta per sorella.


----------



## johngiovanni

Context is (nearly) everything.  I suspected we were in the future.  Since I don't do videogames, I think I'll leave this one to people who know more about "skins" in the fantasy world.  Still - "She was my _baby_.  My skin."  - Another (family)  relationship word.
"Lei è une pelle".


----------



## °Adhara°

Io ho una domanda: Tornando al primo dialogo, la ragazza di cui si parla si vede mai nel film? Se la si vede c'è qualche caratterizzazione visiva del personaggio che può darci qualche indicazione in più su chi sia e cosa faccia?

EDIT: Sicuramente deve essere un'espressione che indica un qualche tipo di affetto. Probabilmente bisogna cercare di capire che tipo di relazione esprime. 
Nel dialogo iniziale può essere che la frase finale di Nolan voglia dire semplicemente "dalle mie parti non fa differenza"? Per intenderci: sì le vuoi bene ma non toglie che sia una zoccola.
Non so...


----------



## alicip

Se non è né puttana, né spogliarellista, né massaggiatrice erotica, né sorella, né una di noi, né una zoccola...allora sarà tipo la sua "bambola gonfiabile" o che ne so il suo  "giocattolo sessuale". 
Qui dicono così: *skin *(Trinidad and Tobago) = a woman as a sex object


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao, Aliclip.  You have found an interesting use of "skin", which seems to fit with the context.  I looked up "skin" in the Irish slang / colloquial sense - thinking about the name Nolan - , but there it means simply "person", which is why I asked about the cultural backgrounds of the two men. So, does "load up on" mean "get your 'fix' from / with / on that whore"?  (The "fix" being a drug reference, even if it's used figuratively).  If so, would that be something like: "Dovresti farti una dose con quella puttana..."?


----------



## alicip

johngiovanni said:


> Ciao, Aliclip.  You have found an interesting use of "skin", which seems to fit with the context.  I looked up "skin" in the Irish slang / colloquial sense - thinking about the name Nolan - , but there it means simply "person", which is why I asked about the cultural backgrounds of the two men. So, does "load up on" mean "get your 'fix' from / with / on that whore"?  (The "fix" being a drug reference, even if it's used figuratively).  If so, would that be something like: "Dovresti farti una dose con quella puttana..."?


Ciao JG. I still think "load up on" here means "have plenty of sex with that woman".


----------



## sorry66

'Load up' just means consuming or getting a lot of something just for the hell of it.
A 'skin' is also what you use to wrap a joint but I don't see the relevance here. (I think this is the intended meaning for the series Skins)
As I suggested in post 19 - a 'skin' might provide some sort of 'intimate' service without necessarily providing the full service of a prostitute. For some people, a 'stripper' would be akin to a prostitute.
Or she could be a 'kept woman' or a favourite mistress?
Or someone who provides a combination of sex and drug highs?
Or a body from the past that you inhabit or some weird 'replicant' type thing as in Blade Runner?
But we're just plucking at straws here; I think we all need to see the film.


----------



## johngiovanni

alicip said:


> Ciao JG. I still think "load up on" here means "have plenty of sex with that woman".


Agreed, but, in a sense, he's "getting his fix" with her.


----------



## alicip

johngiovanni said:


> Agreed, but, in a sense, he's "getting his fix" with her.


Agreed, if by that you mean "he's getting something necessary, that is a massive dose of sex with her in this case."


----------



## sorry66

Sorry, but 'load up' is just getting a lot of something and maybe getting some kind of high from it. 

I can't see why 'load up' is a problem in the given context.
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/load+up

You 'load up' on drugs so why not sex? For some, sex is a drug.


----------



## alicip

Per me "load up on your whore" significa (letteralmente) tipo "ti abbuffi/ti fai una bella scorpacciata della tua puttana". Vale a dire "soddisfi i tuoi piaceri sessuali con la tua puttana".


----------



## sorry66

I think 'abbufarsi' would be right but we're straying from solving the problem of 'skin'!


----------



## MikeStagni

Condivido quello che ha detto Alicip.
Io l'ho tradotto con un generico: 
"Prima te la spassi con la tua puttana e poi strisci a casa?". Considerato che questa tizia dovrebbe anche rifornirlo di droga, magari se la spassano anche non facendo sesso, ma solo drogandosi.


----------



## Mary49

A questo punto sarei curiosa di sapere la traduzione definitiva di *skin*...


----------



## alicip

It's impossible to know what a "skin" is in the context of a fictional story placed in the future. In slang "skin" means also "condom". From what the OP says we can only assume that  the word "skin" is being used affectionately by the man. I'd say this girl is his "sex toy", that is "giocattolo sessuale".


----------



## johngiovanni

I agree that we cannot have a definitive translation in this context, but I thought of another expression - "fuck buddy" -
only to find it was an existing thread.  Among others "scopamica".  See http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/fuck-buddy.128117/


----------



## alicip

johngiovanni said:


> I agree that we cannot have a definitive translation in this context, but I thought of another expression - "fuck buddy" -
> only to find it was an existing thread.  Among others "scopamica".  See http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/fuck-buddy.128117/


Yeah, "giocattolo sessuale", "scopamica", "trombamica", who knows, maybe even "ragazza squillo" and the like could work.


----------



## sorry66

For the two characters that use the word 'skin' they, clearly, don't intend it as an insult.

They seem to think of the woman kindly, as a lover, mistress etc.

There is also the idea of 'second skin' - fetishistic clothing.

However, Urban dictionary has this additional meaning:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=second+skin
'Describes the act of donning a virtual or simulation of the human form in a real or online space.'
Since this is a sci-fi movie, I come back to my idea of a 'replicant' type being.

However, my bet is on something neutral like a 'lover', I think, 'f@@kbuddy' is more of an insult.


----------



## london calling

I don't perceive _skin_ as an insult either. What's the film called, by the way?


----------



## TimLA

If you Google with

film London science fiction Grieves Nolan

it will point you to a film called Narcopolis - about a drug-ridden city in which the drugs are legal and controlled by one company.
Looking at YouTube it looks like "Blade Runner" so I'll bet "skin" is jargon.

I'd try to stream it from Netflix or Amazon, but given the reviews...maybe I'll review passato remoto conjugations of "annoiare".


----------



## london calling

Thanks, Tim. Yes, I think you're probably right.


----------



## sorry66

Hi. I mentioned 'Blade Runner' in an earlier post!


----------



## alicip

So, in the end, what the heck is a "skin"? Jargon for what?


----------



## sorry66

MikeStagni should know; he's read the script!


----------



## TimLA

As examples from Blade Runner - "Cityspeak" for dialect, "replicant" for clone, "skin job" as derogatory for replicant.
Any of those words used singularly here on the forum, would probably give us the same problem.

I would suggest that MikeStagni do a search of the entire script for the work "skin", and around one of those words will be context to give us an answer.

Or the movie could be a new Disney movie, then in that case, I'm screwed.


----------

